# Wal-Mart stuff



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

OK, so I went to Walmart AGAIN to see if they had stuff out. They are making progress. Ours has been in the garden center for the last couple of years now. This is what I scored. If anyone wants pics of something let me know.

2 heavy ghosts that look like cracked porcelain

2 ceramic pumkins with metal signs hanging on them "Boo", "Spooky"

Scene setters (torture chamber)

Bag of NICE detailed hard foam bones.

3 Tombstones 36"

3 medium tombstones

3 small tombstones

Spiked skull mace (costume prop)- for hubby b/c I think it is cool.

Wood skeleton--had these last year, but not this glow in the dark bone colored one

2 gauze/foam signs "Butcher Shop", "Beware of Zombies" (or something like that)

3 Faux granite signs "Morgue", "Autopsy Room", "Insane Asylum"

I must say I was pleased so far, and I wasn't expecting much from the rumors floating around about them cutting back.

Total spent: $139.07
Joy of Halloween Shopping: Priceless.

If anyone wants pics, prices or details let me know. 
Peace Out, Peeps.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Hit mine the other night, they only had some plastic pumpkins on the top shelf..getting ready to spring. In the garden center, where it's been for the past couple years. Our little bast....er, darlins don't go back to school until next week, so I'm expecting Halloween stuff to be popping up all over shortly.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, mine has'nt put out anything yet.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Ours has totally zero stuff out. Just went in there today and was very disappointed


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

malibuman said:


> Well, mine has'nt put out anything yet.


Same here! 

I hope they have some decent JOL's because the precarved lighted ones have gotten crappier everywhere for about the last 5 years! And smaller! I guess I will have to rely on the carvable ones from Michaels.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey B, would like to see all the signs plus large stones if you
don't mind.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

The one closest to my house has out all of their costumes but nothing else. I haven't been to the other two yet.


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

Nothing yet at my two Walmarts!! Tell me at the walmarts that have their halloween do they have masks and or costumes out.
Earlier this year we closed our walmart and opened up two supercenters, those with supercenters where are they going to put the halloween. I assume that christmas will go where lawn and garden goes it just makes sense. Halloween would go where back to school was and other seasonal items go.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Scorpio, ours is a SuperCenter and the halloween stuff is in the garden section.

El Diablo I will post pics for you today!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

*Nothing yet!*

I went to our Supercenter in Fargo, ND yesterday. Nothing  RATS! 

Bet I did get a Best Costume trophy at Party America for 3.99


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

*weeps* Ours here doesn't have any out yet. Hopefully they will soon this town is really big about Halloween becuase of the nearby haunted house and everything.


----------



## Zombie_boy (Aug 29, 2006)

Woo Hoo!

Just checked my Super Wal-Mart at lunch. They just put out some decorations and accessories out in the garden section. I picked up the following:


400 w fog machine - $17
Fog machine auto timer -w- standard 3 prong connector - $10
C4 flicker bulbs! $0.46 each

They did not have all of it out yet. Also no masks or costumes yet. Now I have to keep checking back. Damn I hate that place.


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

Uggh! It kills me to hear about things at Evil-Mart that are not other places. I took a vowe years ago not to shop there or Sam's Club. Hopefully for me there is not too many things there that I have to only dream about.


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 19, 2004)

themrs said:


> Uggh! It kills me to hear about things at Evil-Mart that are not other places. I took a vowe years ago not to shop there or Sam's Club. Hopefully for me there is not too many things there that I have to only dream about.


I wouldn't worry about that, most things are mass produced and imported from where ever (usually China). They can be found other places.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Everyone should shop at walmart. I hate walmart myself, but I own stock.


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

Wal-mart has been nothing but good to me.. and of the big three the best service barnone!!


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

wallmart could sell buckys for one dollar and i would not give them the business......dont worry, public opinion is swaying......


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*public opinion*

Yeah, it is swaying. Last night at midnight, the parking lot was fulll. Today, the parking lot was full. I bet it's full right now.

They are building FOUR new supercenters in our town. There is one Target. 

I'm just sayin'... Target can have all the nice crap from China and make soccer moms feel elite, but Wal-Mart has stuff from China that people need and want. 

I don't understand the hatred for Wal-Mart. They provide tons of jobs, cheap merchandise, plenty of tax revenue, tons of charity donations, excellent returns to shareholders, etc etc etc... There only crime is that they are the 500lb gorilla.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

*EL Diablo*......I suck and I am sorry. It has been raining nonstop for 4 days in my little section of desert and we are not waterproofed! Here are you pics (such as they are). I apologize for the delay.

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/brandywine1974/IMAG0016.jpg

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/brandywine1974/IMAG0017.jpg

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/brandywine1974/IMAG0018.jpg

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/brandywine1974/IMAG0019.jpg


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

wow,,capitalism at its worst,,maybe the facts would help Wal-Mart pays an average hourly wage of $8.23 an hour, according to independent expert statistical analysis, which falls below basic living wage standards and even below poverty lines. 
Wal-Mart claims an hourly wage of $9.68 an hour is its national average, though that still equals poverty levels for workers. Since “full time” at Wal-Mart is 34 hours a week according to company policy, full-time workers make a mere $17,114.24 a year—below the federal poverty level for a family of four. 
The most common Wal-Mart jobs earn less. 
A sales associate--the most common job classification--earns on average $8.23 per hour ($13,861 annually) 
A cashier—the second most common job—earns about $7.92 per hour ($11,948 annually) 
Sales associates and cashiers combined account for more than a third of all Wal-Mart jobs. 
The world’s largest and richest retailer—with more than $250 billion in annual revenue--can afford wage increases. Wal-Mart could pay each employee a dollar more per hour if the company increased its prices by a half-penny per dollar. For example, a $2.00 pair of socks would then cost $2.01. This minimal increase would annually add up to $1,800 for each employee. State Studies of Wal-Mart
Workers on Public Assistance
State Year Program Enrolled Yearly cost Rank 
Alabama1 2005 Medicaid 3,864 dependents $1.7-$2.4 million 1st 
Arkansas2 2005 Public Assistance 3,971 workers $4 million 1st 
Arizona3 2005 Medicaid Almost 2,800 workers -- 1st 
2005 KidsCare (CHIP) 450 children -- 1st 
Connecticut4 2004 Medicaid 824 workers -- 1st 
2004 Medicaid 204 children -- 1st 
Florida5 2005 Medicaid 12,300 workers & dependents -- 1st 
2005 Healthy Kids &
KidCare (CHIP) 1,375 children $468,936 1st 
Georgia6 2002 PeachCare (CHIP) 10,261 children -- 1st 
Iowa7 2003-4 Medicaid 845 employees -- 1st 
Maine8 2005 Medicaid 751 employees -- 1st 
Mass.9 2003-4 State health insurance 823 workers & 1,656 dependents $1.3 million 1st 
2002-3 Uncompensated Care 435 workers & dependents $356,540 1st 
Montana10 2004 CHIP 193 children of employees
-- 1st 
Nebraska11 2005 Medicaid 684 workers -- 1st 
New Hamp.12 2005 Medicaid & CHIP 487 workers --
1st 
New Jersey13 2005 FamilyCare (CHIP) 71 workers & 538 children -- 1st 
Pennsylvania14 2006 Medicaid 7,577 employees -- 1st 
Tennessee15 2004 TennCare 9,617 workers -- 1st 
Texas16 2004 CHIP 2,611 families -- 1st 
2005 CHIP 2,333 families -- 1st 
Utah17 2006 Medicaid and CHIP 234 workers -- 1st 
Vermont18 2005 Medicaid 286 workers -- 1st 
Washington19 2003 low-income health plan 341 workers $651,992 1st 
2004 low-income health plan 281 workers $475,452 1st 
W. Virginia20 2004 SCHIP 452 workers -- 1st 
Wisconsin21 2004 BadgerCare 1,813 employees & dependents $1.8 million 1st 
2004 Medicaid 1,952 children (incl. above) 1st 
2005 BadgerCare 1,252 workers & dependents $2.7 million 1st 
its odd,,some dont see the big picture,, keep shopping there base it on what you want,,ignore facts,, maybe one day you can work there too!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

You said it all.



zero said:


> wow,,capitalism at its worst,,maybe the facts would help Wal-Mart pays an average hourly wage of $8.23 an hour, according to independent expert statistical analysis, which falls below basic living wage standards and even below poverty lines.
> Wal-Mart claims an hourly wage of $9.68 an hour is its national average, though that still equals poverty levels for workers. Since “full time” at Wal-Mart is 34 hours a week according to company policy, full-time workers make a mere $17,114.24 a year—below the federal poverty level for a family of four.
> The most common Wal-Mart jobs earn less.
> A sales associate--the most common job classification--earns on average $8.23 per hour ($13,861 annually)
> ...


----------



## Bonz (May 29, 2004)

Hmm, not sure on this but last time I checked no one was FORCED to work at Walmart, Now lets see if those jobs were not available, and they didnt work at all would they need more or less public assistance. And lets not eat out, how much do you think most fast food or restaurant workers make, better not get any gas either, the guy working at the station is making less than a Walmart employee. They can ALL raise prices and the pay more so why do we pick on Walmart.
O.K., sorry just getting that out even if we are probably in the wrong category for a nice spirited Walmart discussion


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*WalMart..torch the stores! Yeah!*

Eight dollars. Seven dollars. Whatever. That's more than minimum wage.

People shouldn't work at Wal Mart and expect to drive Escalades...oh wait...they do expec that. We live in an entitlement society. People think they can have litters of children and get paid a premium for their unskilled labor.

News for you...people get paid what they are worth. $17,000 is a lot of money when you consider the fact they aren't going to be paying taxes when all is said and done. Add to that it's THEIR FREAKING fault they have to work at Wal-Mart, and doubly their fault if they aren't a dual income family raising THEIR kid. 

Everyone has decisions to make in life, and blaming a company for social problems isn't going to cure anything. Minimum wage jobs aren't meant to be careers, period.


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

Capitalism is America.... 

anyone see the foggers with built in chiller & timer at walmart?











http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4933779


----------



## Bonz (May 29, 2004)

Has anyone tried the fogger with built in chiller yet, I'd like to know if it works well


----------



## something wicked this way (Aug 16, 2006)

Well 2 local Wal-marts in my immediate area and 1 had more out than the other. I kept visiting the other one over the holiday weekend and kept getting strange looks from the 2 guys in seasonal/lawn & garden when I loudly proclaimed that the other Wal-mart had more and what a waste of trip. I guess wearing the long black dress di'nt help blending in


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

> I don't understand the hatred for Wal-Mart. They provide tons of jobs, cheap merchandise, plenty of tax revenue, tons of charity donations, excellent returns to shareholders, etc


Check out mcspotlight.org/beyond/companies/antiwalmart.html
I know Walmart has cool Halloween stuff, but we should all be able to understand why they suck too.


----------



## woody (Aug 22, 2006)

To put a quickie mart and walmart on the same playing field is a joke. The point is that walmart is a big successful company and can't be compared to some gas station but they still pay their employees like crap. Walmarts ceo earnings last year 17.5 million, thats like 8000.00 an hour. A little bit more than 9.68 an hour.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Is that all?!?!
No wonder they can't offer safe working conditions at their workshops in Asia, they need 17.5 million for their Office 4th of July party. Makes my skin craaaawl.....
I just drive on by and go to Spirit instead!


----------



## Bonz (May 29, 2004)

Your right how can you campare a small mom and pop gasoline station like Shell Mobil that make so little money to a large retailer like walmart, LOL


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

Hhhmmmm. I am torn between saying I am sorry that I made the comment which seems to have started a bit of a ugly debate or add fuel to the Anti-Wal-mart fire and explain their horrible track record regarding female employees. But since this is a wonderful "Halloween" forum, I will just say let's drop it and all get along. Now can we we just kiss and make up so I can find out where I can get a bag of plastic snakes?


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

zero you make excellent points and you did your homework well. But tell me, McDonalds the worlds largest restaurant avg employee makes less the $8.00 I would bet, I also would bet that the ceo of McDonalds makes a bit more. I have no idea what the average Target employee makes, but I bet the Ceo makes more. I bet the Target employee wage and the wal-mart employee waget are closer then the Target employee wage to the Target Ceo. So all the stats in the world, but it is thier choice, why are we just picking on walmart and not the other evil empires! I know if you work at Target you still wont be able to afford the BMW. Now let's forget about all this and let our retailers do what they do and us halloween people do what we do.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I must add the evils of Walmart aren't that they don't pay great wages, they are much more devious indeed.
That said, perhaps bag o plastic snakes could be found at a magic shop, anyone ever find any goodies at one?


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks theworstwitch. I never even thought of that, not sure where one might be. I will do some investigating. Regarding your question about the Ren Fair. A co-worker was going to go last weekend. When I see her I will ask if she saw anything fitting of Halloween. You have very creative ideas where to find stuff.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Themrs - how big do you want the snakes? I've gotten smaller ones @ Party American


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

theworstwitch said:


> I must add the evils of Walmart aren't that they don't pay great wages, they are much more devious indeed.
> That said, perhaps bag o plastic snakes could be found at a magic shop, anyone ever find any goodies at one?


I got a great bag of plastic snakes from OTC last year. They were somewhat on the small side, but they came in a lot of great designs.


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

I spread the wealth around all the stores last year. This year so far I went to three Walmarts in Dayton, OH the day before and after Labor Day. Spirit also opened today. 

One Walmart had some stuff out before Labor Day so I bought 3 styrofoam tombstones. A skull & crossbones, the other has skeleton hands on the side, the other is a skeleton bat large 36" tombstone. They're nice looking pieces for a cheap Wally World price. And they only had two left when I went back two days later so I'm glad I got them. I also got the 36" hanging skeleton black reaper and 5 ft rusty chain link. All before Labor Day. 

The second Walmart had a bunch of unopened boxes on the shelves in the seasonal department waiting for someone to stock the shelves. They didn't have much out the next day. They did have the silver 400 W Gemmy fogger. The other Walmart had everything on the shelves the day after Labor Day (today) including the 6 ft $100 butler, all the costumes, all the fog machines and accessories. Someone was on the ball. I got the blinking window eyes which are $1.46, but the exact same item is $2.99 at Kmart. Both stores have green, purple (too dark when lit up, btw), white and yellow (which is orange when lit up, btw). Kmart had red and orange eyes while Walmart doesn't but they have green. I got the 21" Zombie you stick in the ground, a dreadlock wig for him, and a set of the cemetary fencing to keep T-o-T's away from my fogging cauldron and skeleton witch this year.

OK so the big thing is the foggers. A) the 400 watt Gemmy at Walmart is $17.88 and yes it's SILVER - what are they thinking B) $8.74 half gallon fog juice C) $9.84 remote control timer (one Walmart had a ton of them) D) $35.88 Gemmy low lying fogger you put ice into. BUT it does NOT have a remote control timer just a standard on/off manual hand-held remote. I couldn't tell by the photo on the box if the separate remote timer could be used with it as it can with the 400 W regular fog machine. No foggers on display yet. But you could always return it. Neither fogger comes with ANY fog juice inside the box this year. Last year it did. 

Kmart has what appears to be a black 400 W Gemmy fogger for $24.99. There's nothing on the box that says Gemmy and it has an Illinois addresss whereas Walmart's Gemmy foggers have a Texas address on the box. They both come in a similar box with a plastic handle. The "FOG" logo on the side of the fogger photo on the box at Kmart looks exactly like the Gemmy I got last year at Walmart (and worked GREAT btw). So I don't know if Kmart's really is a Gemmy, and therefore if the Walmart Gemmy remote timer could be used with it or not. But the Kmart fogger is black. It also does NOT include any fog juice inside the box, so that price isn't the best (but considering Gemmy's work well if it is a Gemmy, and higher watt foggers can cost a lot more, you can't complain too much).

So I didn't buy any more foggers yet this year. I really don't want a silver one. But I'd like to try the 400 W low lying one that you add ice to. But let's be real, I doubt it works that well or covers that much area and the ice will melt. But it is a Gemmy so who knows. The box sure is larger than the regular 400 W fogger. The specs are tank capacity 0.8 qt, warming time 5-7 minutes, fogging time 40-60 sec, warming time after fogging 75-120 sec, 1908 qubic ft fog output (same as the smaller 400 W fogger), 5 ft hand held controller. Really it looks as though the low lying Gemmy compared to the regular fogger has a larger tank capacity, a small compartment up front for the ice and the thin rectangular opening as opposed to the standard round nozzle. It's unclear whether the remote timer can be used.


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

RedSonia-
I am sure I know this but what is OTC? I cannot for the life of me remember. 
Thanks.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Oriental Trading Company


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Fright Zone,

This may have been the fog machine you saw at K-Mart...
http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=28704&subCatId=68&parent=41


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah I had just looked that up myself. I think you're right. I bought the low lying Gemmy silver fogger from Walmart $35.88 + tax. I'm still in the process of testing it. I'll start a new thread for that specific fogger in the Props section.


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

I was at walmart tonight, and I saw a tag for $124 it was a 6ft monster. They are not done with putting up the halloween merchandise, so I never saw the monster. Has anyone seen this?


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

One Walmart had the Gemmy 6FT Life-Size Animated Edwardian Butler Black Outfit with hat on display. The others had the shiping boxes but didn't put him out yet. The other Walmart had the 5FT Witch and the 5FT Pirate. If you search gemmy.com for "6FT" it will ist all their items for this year. I'd have to assume the 6ft monster at walmart is a gemmy product. Here's a 6ft monster they list. It doesn't say it's available at Walmart but that doesn't mean that it isn't. I also wonder if that 6FT Monster isn't an inflatable. Btw, If you search gemmy.com for "Butler" they have FOUR different kinds at different stores. I like the looks of this year's Walmart one the best.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I went to Walmart yesterday and the manager denied that they were going to be selling the Edwardian butler (they happened to have one at the back of the shop like a display). She said that it wasn't even on the website, which is a lie because I saw it there. Anyway, I think I'm going to end up getting it online if they don't have them in a few weeks. 

They had some realistic looking legs and arms for $3. I also remember seeing an animated pirate too (5' tall). Some nice skeletons, but they were only 3 ft tall. There was also a bandaged cap with a rat biting the top of it (animated). Other than that, just kids' costumes and plastic pumpkins.


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

Some of those arms Walmart has are crawling ones. One looks like a Frankenstein arm & hand. I'm lucky 1 & a half of the 3 Walmarts in the area were on the ball putting stuff out around Labor Day. Target is still not out. They have signs on the shelves that say Coming Soon. Back to Walmart. The Edwardian Butler in the black outfit & hat I saw was in the Walmart Garden Center so it was on display on top of a big shelf. It still reacted a little bit to people walking by but not as well as when one of those butlers is on the floor. What I liked about last year's model was the fact he didn't always say anything. I have to look at the one in the store to see if you can turn his voice effect off to just have him move his eyes & head. That's much more fun and creepy. Also Walmart's this year is the only model that has the candy dish & hat according to the photos on gemmy.com (once again search that site for "Butler" and you'll see the different models and where they're listed as being sold, Walmart's looks the best).


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

FrightZone is right. I forgot about the crawling arms. They were inexpensive too.  

I found the butler (with hat and tray) at Walmart to be sooooo loud. Not sure if there's a way to turn the volume down.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

The 5 ft. animated Witch has a volume control....so maybe the butler does, too.


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

I saw something new at Walmart today and I bought it. It's called a 24" Skeleton in a Chest. (It'll work well with my 36" poseable skeleton pirate prop). I can't find an image online. But it's a wire frame with a fabric pirate kind of treasure chest over it and a plastic light-up skeleton with a motor that makes him slowly pop up and down and the chest lid opens as a result. I had seen it at Spirit Halloween on display the other day. I could have swore the price was $60. What appears to be the exact same item is $19.86 at Wally World. But then again the 36" skeleton bat tombstone was $14 compared to Spirit's $30 and the smaller tombstones $5 compared to $10 at Spirit.

Update 1: That 24" Skeleton in a Chest had a defect in one of the metal hinges. Otherwise it has a quiet motor and worked well. The one in Spirit on display was noisey. I'm going to try to drill out the defect. If not, I'll exchange it at Walmart tomorrow. I was concerned they only had two on the shelf and the other box looked worse for the wear though.

Update 2: I said Walmart had a creeping hand that looked like a Frankenstien monster hand. I was mistaken. Walmart's is a regular hand with a white sleeve. The Green Frankenstein arm in a black sleeve is at Kmart. You can see it in Iron Maiden's photos here: http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a...ent=IMG_2374.jpg&refPage=20&imgAnch=imgAnch24


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

*6ft animated monster*

I went to Walmart today and bought the 6ft animated monster. It was $124.88. That thing is awesome!! It says a couple of phrase in a frankenstein voice, it head turns from side to side its eyes and brain light up and its heart does too. It also has a small rocker inside to make it move its arms. It has a volume control knob. It also has a mic include so you can use your own voice to make it speak or you can hook it up to a cd player to make it say or sing whatever you want. Unfortunately the eyes, brain and heart do not light up when you use the mic/aux input For $125 I think it is a good buy. I think Gemmy makes great animated products that are affordable. I also own the original butler too and that is great. My walmart had a couple of these monsters as well as the black outfit butler for $98 and the 5ft skeleton pirate for about $60. I think that I have spent my alotted money for the season already. I just love life size props.


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

That's cool. That monster was the one I thought it was on gemmy.com. Let me ask you this. Does last year's original butler make noises or say anything? I dind't think it did. It seems the Walmart black hat butler this year says things in addition to moving his head and eyes. But it was hard to tell on the only one I've seen on display since it was on a shelf. I'd want to know if this year's black hat butler can just move his head and eyes. I fit always says somehting I'd probbaly rather look for the original one somewhere. It's creepier when he doesn't say anything.


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

My butler doesnt say anything but he does make the breathing noise when his chest expands and contracts. In addition, he also moans that sounds like MMMMMMMMMAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH. I dont know about the black one because I didnt try it at the store, but according to the listing on ebay he does talk. http://cgi.ebay.com/HALLOWEEN-PROP-...goryZ910QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem. I can also tell you that mine does come with a volume control knob so I bet the black butler does to. So even if he does talk you could turn down the volume. For $98 it is a great price. I had to search all over for mine last year at stores because I didnt want to pay $40 in shipping charges from the internet. Mine cost $110 last year


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Fright Zone, 

What is Walmart's item code number (6 digit number) for the Skeleton in Chest ??

Thanks !


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

@ Kronax - Thanx. That eBay description helps. I'll have to go get one tomorrow at the Walmart where I saw him on display. He's too cool. They did a great job on the one last year. This one looks even better. 

@ prestonjjrtr - The "24 in Animated Skeleton in a Chest Multi-Motion" slow pop-up I got is a bit odd in that it's in the packaging graphic style Walmart is using this year, but it apparently did not come in a shipping carton. In other words it has stickers all over it including a shipping label. So one of those labels says Item # 001831273. The printed UPC code on the side of the box says # 6487875087. Yet another label says 09/01/06 Import - Everstar $19.96. It works well. I had to drill out a defectively molded metal hinge so the lid would work. It's a bit difficult to put together but it does work. The one at Spirit had a pirate hat on it but I think they may have just dressed it up like that. I'm going to put one on him if I find a small hat that fits and doesn't interfer with the motion. The "motion" btw is a rotiserrie type of motor that moves the lighted skeleton up and down which in turn opens and closes the fabric and wire frame lid. The plastic skeleton head and chest are lit by (2) C7 lights. It uses two electrical plugs. One for the motor and one for the lights. He has plastic arms and hands. They're more like plastic half shell coverings over the white wire frame. It's a bit cheesy, but it works for me since I have a 36" poseable skeleton that I'll put into a kid's pirate costume to make a yard haunt prop this year. I'm also using flickering bone lights I got on sale at Target last year covered with creepy guaze cloth on the ground around the pirate prop. I plan on posing the skeleton pirate with his one foot on top of a jack-o-lantern. So this skeleton in a chest should complement that idea. And I don't have to build one. It kind of reminds me of those old MPC Pirates of the Caribbean Dead Men Tell No Tales diorama model kits where a skeleton pirate would pop out of a treasure chest spring loaded by a rubber band with a dagger to hit a treasure map : )

@ Everyone - Fyi, I posted a Quicktime Video Link of the Walmart $35 Gemmy Low Lying Fogger that has an ice compartment that acts like a fog chiller in this thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?p=318568#post318568


----------



## DawnOfTheDead (Oct 13, 2005)

My Walmart appeared to have all their Halloween stuff out, which is disappointing because coming back from my Labor Day vacation I stopped by another Walmart (1.5 hours from where I live) and they had things mine does not. Boo hoo.

I didn't see a lot of the things Brandywine had in her pictures (except for the tombstones). I did see lots of Spirit Balls though!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

My walmart has ZERO animated props. Big or little. What a bunch of crap. I am jealous. This is me green with envy.


----------



## Vorig (Aug 19, 2006)

Went to a Walmart here in San Diego. 6ft cardboard coffin for $19.99 seemed pretty fair. I also picked up that glow in the dark blacklight reactive spray paint for about $3.50 a can. You guys might want to check out Walmart's lighting section. They're selling 24'' blacklights (with mountable frame) for $9.99


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

No offense intended to anyone here, but I refuse to spend anything at Wal-mart. I've worked as a vendor with them, and their business practices are suspicious at best.


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

@ freakengine - I wouldn't doubt it. I've heard of other people in that capacity who won't shop Wally World either. Their prices ARE suspicously low. So you know something's going on. But I'm not rich and Gemmy makes good stuff. So I shop there but try to spread the wealth around other Halloween stores when I can. But when they sell the exact same item for half the price of Spencers/Spirit, I buy it at Walmart. I'd like to uphold the principle of the thing, but they haven't done anything wrong to me - yet.

@ Vorig - I also saw those 24" blacklight bolts in their lighting section. They also have a 18" black light bolt for $14.82 in their accent lighting secton by the furniture and luggage area. It looks similar to the one they sold in a Halloween package last year. Those things work well with the bleach white Kmart flying ghost or white sheet ghost props.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I also have the new butler that walmart has, and it does talk, and chest moves when he breaths.


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

I went back to the Walmart that had the butler on display to check him out. I tapped the side of his boots to make him go thru his spiel. He seemed to cycle thru 6 phrases (they spell them out on the box), then a silent head & eyeball shift (which I wish he did all the time or at least an option to do just that with no sound because it's creepier), and the chest breathing & moving in & out, and a mumble. So I picked one up at the other Walmart that had it in the box. The third Walmart who had more stuff out didn't have him in yet or someone bought it. But they also had a shelf space for the 6ft glowing brain monster. They had the inflatable grim reaper archway up, and it's red glowing eyes look cool. It's late so I didn't put the butler together. But I feel like I'm in a club, now that I have one and they're tough to find ; ) I see by the instructions that the switch on the base selects either "motion sensor" to activate him by movement or sound, or the "ON" position which operates him manually by pressing the purple button on the base. His hat sure gets squashed the way they have to pack it undeneath his base. The hair is also attached to the hat, so if he's not wearing the hat, he'll be a bald creepy butler, fwiw.

Oh and the talking 36" poseable skeleton similar to Mr Jabber Jaws is actually pretty funny. He says things like: "Is that your face or a mask?" stuff like that. He's not very posable though from what I could tell. The joints are loose. I didn't get one I just saw it at the one Walmart.


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Frightzone

If you really just dont want your butler to talk you could always open up the pedestal the butler stands on and cut the wire to the speaker. Of course you would also lose the breathing sound the butler makes.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I picked up the bleeding skull punchbowl today. It seems to work great! Can't wait to put something red in it to see how it looks!


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

@ Kronax - That's worth looking into. The breathing motion might be creepier as well sans sound FX. I'll have to see if I can get the bottom off and see if the wire can just be disconnected or if it has to be cut. I guess wiring could always be spliced back together. Or I'll just leave it. But that's a good suggestion. Btw, for those curious it does NOT have a volume control but the volume of the speaker is just fine. Not too loud. Not too quiet. I just think he says too many similar phrases 6 times too many for my tastes. I also tried putting a mask on him with blinking devil horns. Stupid but funny. It should also note that he needs a lint roller big time. His clothes could stand to be ironed as he is out of the box. The hat needs some reshaping as it's crushed in shipping. He did freak me out once today. I forgot that I put him around the corner. I was deep in thought. I turned around "Dooh! You got me."

@ Rikki - One of ours had it on display with the fake blood pumping out of it (and a "Do Not Drink" sign on it LOL). It looked cool. I thnk they sell a ladle separately.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Fright Zone said:


> @ Rikki - One of ours had it on display with the fake blood pumping out of it (and a "Do Not Drink" sign on it LOL). It looked cool. I thnk they sell a ladle separately.


It actually comes with a ladle but it's kind of small.


----------



## NickG (Nov 3, 2005)

I went to walmart last night and they have all the stuff out yet, they've been setting it up for over a week... walked through all the stuff, nothing was really inspiring though.


----------



## kitana (Aug 5, 2006)

I went last night and I HAVE to get the butler! 

I did get a few tombstones for reference to make my own, I got the large bag of bones (which is actually a full skelly minus the ribs), and the Morgu sign.

Our Wally World, has a HUGE display out in Lawn and Garden. I mean it's huge. Better than most people decorate, kinda cool. I will try and remember my camera tonight when I go back and take a few pics.

They also have a ton of the Butlers. So if anyone else wants one, have your local Wal-Mart, order one from another store (they can do that.).


----------



## photoc4js (Oct 13, 2005)

Misfit said:


> Capitalism is America....
> 
> anyone see the foggers with built in chiller & timer at walmart?
> 
> ...



I got this a few days ago, tried it out and not sure if the results were satisfactory. it worked great if you used quick short bursts, but the ice melted way to fast. I think I'm just gonna stick with my garbage can chiller that I made last year lol. My only problem is I had one of the kmart constant foggers which died last year so I opened it up( after already buying two of the 400watt ones from wally~world) and the only problem was the neoprene tubing was cracked at the connection to the heating element. so I fixed it and it worked great.... until this year  I pulled it out, and now the pump wont work at all. So I'm off to find another replacement for it to use with my chiller as kmart isn't selling the constant one anymore. I tried to search for it ( lite F/X) but to no avail  If anyone has a line on one..please let me know


----------



## photoc4js (Oct 13, 2005)

Fright Zone said:


> @ Kronax - Thanx. That eBay description helps. I'll have to go get one tomorrow at the Walmart where I saw him on display. He's too cool. They did a great job on the one last year. This one looks even better.
> 
> @ prestonjjrtr - The "24 in Animated Skeleton in a Chest Multi-Motion" slow pop-up I got is a bit odd in that it's in the packaging graphic style Walmart is using this year, but it apparently did not come in a shipping carton. In other words it has stickers all over it including a shipping label. So one of those labels says Item # 001831273. The printed UPC code on the side of the box says # 6487875087. Yet another label says 09/01/06 Import - Everstar $19.96. It works well. I had to drill out a defectively molded metal hinge so the lid would work. It's a bit difficult to put together but it does work. The one at Spirit had a pirate hat on it but I think they may have just dressed it up like that. I'm going to put one on him if I find a small hat that fits and doesn't interfer with the motion. The "motion" btw is a rotiserrie type of motor that moves the lighted skeleton up and down which in turn opens and closes the fabric and wire frame lid. The plastic skeleton head and chest are lit by (2) C7 lights. It uses two electrical plugs. One for the motor and one for the lights. He has plastic arms and hands. They're more like plastic half shell coverings over the white wire frame. It's a bit cheesy, but it works for me since I have a 36" poseable skeleton that I'll put into a kid's pirate costume to make a yard haunt prop this year. I'm also using flickering bone lights I got on sale at Target last year covered with creepy guaze cloth on the ground around the pirate prop. I plan on posing the skeleton pirate with his one foot on top of a jack-o-lantern. So this skeleton in a chest should complement that idea. And I don't have to build one. It kind of reminds me of those old MPC Pirates of the Caribbean Dead Men Tell No Tales diorama model kits where a skeleton pirate would pop out of a treasure chest spring loaded by a rubber band with a dagger to hit a treasure map : )
> 
> @ Everyone - Fyi, I posted a Quicktime Video Link of the Walmart $35 Gemmy Low Lying Fogger that has an ice compartment that acts like a fog chiller in this thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?p=318568#post318568




Fright Zone, The item numbers for walmart refer to the department they are assigned to.. seasonal is dept. #18 hence the 0018 start to that item #. that is the number they need to look-up an item in the system


----------

